# Help! Need a BBQ sauce with a “fruit” in it



## sadler850 (Aug 18, 2018)

i just entered an amateur pulled pork competition and the rule require my sauce to have either apple, peach, or berries. Anyone have a recipe they can share?


----------



## lwlittle (Aug 18, 2018)

I have a really good peach BBQ sauce. I'll try to post here


----------



## lwlittle (Aug 18, 2018)

Careful with the chipotles.didnt format well when I copied it. 

2.5
Lbs
Peaches
1
Ea
Chipotle cut down by 1/2
1
Ea
Small carrot – sliced
½
Ea
Small yellow onion
2
Oz
Sherry vinegar
½
Cup
Sugar
2
Oz
Tequila
2
Oz
Peach Schnapps
2
Tbsp
Chopped cilantro

Peel and remove pits from peaches
Combine all ingredients except tequila, schnapps and cilantro and cook over medium heat until the carrots are tender
Puree with a blender until fairly smooth
Cool to 140 and stir in tequila, schnapps and cilantro.


----------



## lwlittle (Aug 18, 2018)

Drop the peaches in boiling water for about a minute to make them easy to peel


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2018)

Blueberry Balsamic is good but my kids prefer it with Strawberries. I gguess mixed berries would work too? Hmmm...JJ

*BLUEBERRY BUBBA Q JUICE*

1 Quart Ripe Blueberries/Strawberries

2 Each Shallots, Peeled and Sliced

1 Large Clove Garlic, Peeled and Sliced

1 TBS Butter

1 CUP Balsamic Vinegar

1/2 CUP Water

1/2-1 CUP Packed Brown Sugar

1 TBS Molasses

1 TBS Dijon Mustard

6 oz Heinz Chili Sauce or Ketchup

6 Each Large Basil Leaves, torn

Wash blueberries, set aside.

Melt the butter in a large sauce pan. Add the shallots and garlic, saute until soft but not browned.

Add the blueberries, vinegar and water to the sauce pan. Bring the berries to a boil, reduce heat and simmer the berries until soft.

Add the remaining ingredients stirring until well combined, simmer for 5 minutes.

Add the sauce to a food processor and puree until smooth. Return the sauce to the sauce pan. Simmer until desired thickness, adjust seasoning

with salt, pepper. Add additional sugar, vinegar or hot sauce to taste. Cool and store in refrigerator for up to one month.

Yield: approximately 1 quart.


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 18, 2018)

Are habeneros a fruit? ;)  Those are some tasty looking sauces, I'm going to save this page.Good luck in the competition, with the knowledge here you've got a great shot!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Are habeneros a fruit? ;)  Those are some tasty looking sauces, I'm going to save this page.Good luck in the competition, with the knowledge here you've got a great shot!


Chiles, like tomatoes, zucchini, eggplant, squashes and many other so-called veggies are actually fruit.
But alas, no doubt the judges are looking for the traditional sweet fruits/berries.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 25, 2018)

If you have Jeff's recipe, adding a heapful (pint or so) of berry "a" plus a 1/3 of a cup or so of corresponding preserves to berry "a" during the last 3 mins of cooking transforms the sauce.

I did a killer raspberry a few weeks ago honestly I could've used a bit moar heat in mine, but I'm a degenerate for spicy. The ladies loved it :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> If you have Jeff's recipe, adding a heapful (pint or so) of berry "a" plus a 1/3 of a cup or so of corresponding preserves to berry "a" during the last 3 mins of cooking transforms the sauce.


Pardon me, but can you can you clarify what Berry "A" is/are, is this a product or did you just mean fresh, grade A berries?

Prepare one batch of Jeff's BBQ Sauce.
During the last three minutes of cooking add in,
1 pint of fresh berries/fruit
1/3 cup of berry/fruit preserves


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 26, 2018)

There's one on this thread post #17 I think. It mimics B's cracklin sauce from Georgia. It's a peach sauce.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pulled-pork-a-k-a-pp.279204/

Chris


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 26, 2018)

@chillerelleno

Sorry, "Berry A" simply means whatever berry suits your mood on the day you make the sauce. :-)


----------

